# The ultimate truth



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello guys,

We got Luton's very first ever MMA Show in Liquid and Envy on February the 13th and look for some fighters!

MMA Amateur, Semi and Pro as well as K1/Thai fighters.

Purse for pro and semi-pro fighters as well as excellent ticket deal for all.

E-mail me to [email protected] with fighter details and I look forward hearing and working with you!

regards,

Amir Subasic

PURE FORCE PROMOTIONS

STORM GYM Luton

Storm Gym - Home


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies : )


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

sarcasm?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Id guess so


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry guys it is not sarcasm - I meant I had some e-mail repliies and wanted to thank with an update : )


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh lol good to hear, hope the show goes well for you.


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheers mate...it is looking good indeed - 15 fights so far and still going : )


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok guys, need one 77-80kg max mma fighter for my show.

~Anyone able to help then call me on 07729145234 or ema+il me to [email protected]?

Thanks.

amir


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone??

: )


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

card finalised...


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck chaps

I hope it goes well for you

is anyone from Force mma fighting?


----------



## stormgym (Sep 26, 2010)

yes mate : )


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Results?


----------

